# Shower Drain Too Loud



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

We replaced a 45 yr old shower last week and as always we include a new trap. The homeowner is late 70's, very wealthy, and pretty demanding. After a couple showers she called early this morning stating the drain is too loud and effecting her shower experience. After checking with my lead the waste line drops about 13" before it converts to a trap. The old trap and piping were iron and of course the new one is abs. We tried insulating the line but very little help. Any of you have a remendy short of converting back to iron?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

go dart said:


> We replaced a 45 yr old shower last week and as always we include a new trap. The homeowner is late 70's, very wealthy, and pretty demanding. After a couple showers she called early this morning stating the drain is too loud and effecting her shower experience. After checking with my lead the waste line drops about 13" before it converts to a trap. The old trap and piping were iron and of course the new one is abs. We tried insulating the line but very little help. Any of you have a remendy short of converting back to iron?


The vertical portion of the trap in Wisconsin code allows an offset of 45 degrees. With 13" you can move the trap about 5" away and use 2- 1/8 bends. The upper 1/8 bend will be real close to the drain outlet. That will eliminate the noise.

Mike


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

Yea we simply put back what was there and the drain is close to a joist. Thanks for your reply. We'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

go dart said:


> Yea we simply put back what was there and the drain is close to a joist. Thanks for your reply. We'll try it tomorrow.


Just remember that Wisconsin code can be different. Most states allow an offset so I'm sure you're fine. That should make it really quiet though. The max verticle distance in Wisconsin is 15" but like you said it can get loud.

Good luck

Mike


----------

